# Two White Pigeons Rescued From Butcher Need Home In Los Angeles



## EMMAPB (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello Pidgey-lovers,
I rescued two pigeons from a butcher. Well, the story is longer because one of them died (Dolly) so I had to get David a friend so I had to go back to the butcher which is horrible. I reported them to Animal Control and PETA because it was so inhumane and I left both time in tears.
Anyway, I have two pigeons from the butcher and they need a home in the Los Angeles area. They are very healthy and sweet birds. I think they are two males.
I urgently need to find them somewhere to retire after their horrible and traumatic start to their lives. If anyone could help i would really appreciate it.
Emma


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

What kind of pigeons?


----------



## EMMAPB (Sep 18, 2011)

*Butcher pigeon*

I am so sorry i am not an expert but they must be meat pigeons? They look more like Doves - one is big and white and magnificent and the other is smaller with brown markings.
They were all squashed into very small cages in a very small, hot room with cages of rabbits, quails and chickens. It is Halaal meat, and whilst i respect everyone's cultural preferences, i don't want to see blood all over the floor and body parts. It is even worse than that, but noone needs to hear about the slaughter.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I am sorry I cant help since I am all the way over on the east coast but some people on the west coast might be able to help. Pictures and prices would help. Somebody might be able to find a nice pet if they knew what they were getting.


----------



## EMMAPB (Sep 18, 2011)

*Butcher pigeon*

Ok great, thank you.
I will take some photographs.
They are free to a good home, but i read the sticky on here about being careful who you adopt them to, so i have followed the advice and I am not putting them on Craigslist or anywhere else.


----------



## EMMAPB (Sep 18, 2011)

*Butcher pigeon*

I am being moronic - how do i post photographs please?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes be very careful as some people will take pigeons to train dogs. I find the easiest way is to make a album and then copy them to a post but here is the link to do it another.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f9/posting-images-how-to-7005.html


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

To post pic. Go Advance..Attachment


----------



## EMMAPB (Sep 18, 2011)

*Butcher pigeon*

Thank you so much for your help I really do appreciate it.
Bird people are so nice!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

No prob any time


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Please post pictures .


----------

